# Jax Beach and Blount Island Saturday 10 November with pics



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Started out my morning at Jax Beach at sunrise. Blues were biting nicely from the first cast. Caught several keepers, but only kept one 2 pounder. A guy fishing close to me pulled in a 12lb stingray! Sorry didn't have the camera for this part of the trip. Around 8:30 I grabbed the wife and daughter and headed to meet Pierside at Blount Island. 

He had already pulled in a 33inch Red before I even showed up! This was the biggest one he has ever pulled in. Once I had the poles set up and the spikes in place, Steve was already hooked up with another nice red! While watching him fight in his monster; my pole doubled over and we were both hooked up with some big redfish! Unfortunately my fight ended after about 5 or 6 minutes of fighting when I got wrapped up in the rocks. Steve continued on and pulled in this 36 inch, 15 pound beauty! I guess he was making a point by landing his biggest redfish ever; again!! What a day for him!
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1985590991/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2329/1985590991_5ce1ac77fd.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="DSC_7240" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1985569447/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2214/1985569447_310b02b67e.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="DSC_7238" /></a>
Next up, my wife grabbed her pole as it bent over and reeled in this gorgeous 19 inch bluefish!
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1985645247/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2223/1985645247_4c76af79e9.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="DSC_7244" /></a>
I guess everyone wanted to outfish me, so once again there my wife was; fish on! Another beauty; 19 inch Flounder!
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1985674275/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2116/1985674275_14041abf4f.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="DSC_7257" /></a>
By the time she had this one reeled in, my line took off! Finally! After putting up a very nice fight with me trying to keep him out of the rocks, I pulled in this 27 inch Redfish. Not near as large as Piersides, but hey, I got to keep mine!!
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1986613294/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2319/1986613294_4c1236dadd.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="DSC_7242" /></a>
After switching spots when the bite died down, I finished out the day with a 15 inch flounder.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1985718817/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2349/1985718817_38544aa516.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="DSC_7277" /></a>
When I got home to clean the fish, I checked the contents of the red, and he was stuffed with baby ribbonfish! 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1986552446/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2086/1986552446_44a74a766f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="DSC_7293" /></a>
All together, another incredible day of fishing! We all had a blast, and the weather cooperated very well for us! Just to add, we were fishing the outgoing tide, and all fish were caught of cut mullet.
Sunday we spent the day at Piersides house having one heck of a fish fry with some of the croaker we caught not too long ago. Thanks Steve!! He may be ugly, but he can cook!!!
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1985832143/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2219/1985832143_131a27f192.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="DSC_7408" /></a>


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Great report with awesome quality pics as usual


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Keila's Daddy - always enjoy your reports & great pics - sounds like another great fishing trip for you & Pierside and Kelia's Mommy too (you go girl!) 
congrats on the catch(es) 
fish fry looks yummy too - nice grill set-up!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Beautiful pic's!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice goin KD...I know where you are on blount Is. I just cant figure out how you get there without a boat.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you for the comments everyone!!!! Fishinmama, you made my wife's day with your comments!
Bartyb, I hope you are not accusing me of cheating!!! I would never go so low as to step foot on one of those boat thingys!!! 
Actually getting there is quite easy. I work there so all I have to do is show my military ID and drive right down to my spot and catch big redfish! By the way you have a PM.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats what I thought. 

It aint cheating, I go on those boat thingys all the time. but those reports go on a different board.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Greg, great pics as usual and good report. Keila's Mommy is a good picture taker. There must be somethin wrong with the camera though cause I never get any better lookin. The fish fry was a lot of fun and good too. Greg's right, I sure can cook. LOL!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

way to go on the catch.


----------

